# POLISHED TURD



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

lovely 32- so you can make a turd look good then? lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

actually leave it, im not in the trade anymore so cant e bothered to get involved but feel sorry for the guy who will end up buying this piece of crap thinking they are getting a minter


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Any pics or links to this particular turd?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

you been drinking


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

No mate not been drinking at all, just spotted a car at the docks from a well known importer and couldn't believe the state it was in


Then I see it advertised as mint 

Just feel sorry for whoever will end up with it , but no point posting pics etc as it will
Just get deleted anyways


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok il let you guess the car


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok il let you guess the car


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Could be anyone's car

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

???


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Need exterior shots mate, I could post any r32


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

The new era car ?

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Used 1991 Nissan Skyline R32 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads

This one?

What made you leave the trade?


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

If it is that's truely shocking!.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

to be honest a pretty ridiculous post - either give all the details or dont bother at all 

If you mean it is a paticular traders car car say so or say nothing at all. 

There is nothing to connect the damage pics to any particular car. And as said before it could be any car. 

Of courseI agree if that car is advertised as mint then thats bad.

But of course you have not said so, 
.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow, someones got some explaining to do... 

"We found only Minor cosmetic faults" hah.

feel sorry for whoever bought it :/


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

CSB said:


> Used 1991 Nissan Skyline R32 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads
> 
> This one?
> 
> What made you leave the trade?



I have just had to take time off everything now due to personal issues and stress related to loss of family and the stress that comes with that but that's another story and will back stronger when I do come back . For sure at some point I want to come back.


For now I am going abroad to spend some time there for the forseeable future but will be back I don't know when


Here you lads , for everyone who thinks or is led to believe the sun shines out of neweras ass


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

19 grand?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

it took them momths to find this gem ? wow they on crack or something


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Am I missing something?

Why the beef with Newera?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Euro Exports - You're just trying to cause trouble. 

This car arrived over a month ago to the UK and I doubt the pictures were taken at the docks, since these wouldn't have been possible with the car sitting the ground from the angles shown. I guess the underside pics were taken at RK's premises where upon Ron informing us of the damage we authorised a complete & proper repair.

Yes, sometimes things slip through the net as this damage wasn't visible when the car was inspected, but it's how it's handled that matters. 
The corrosion is from damage to jacking points which took paint off the metal and allowed it to corrode over time, but is being taken care of at considerable cost to Newera, by RK's workshop & customer is aware of the repair being undertaken. . There's nothing more I want to add. Really this is a transaction between a customer & Newera, it's nothing to do with you Euro Exports.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

no beef mate, just don't like the way matty32 operates

- always thinks newera are the best and everyone else is crap
-sends sly pms to customers slagging others off and blatantly lies to make others look bad

you can see what the car actually is and what is made out to be.

But anyway look I was just making a point- someone will have paid 19k for a polished up rust bucket.


anyway look I got enough on my plate to start slagging matches or arguing with people on here- 


mods feel free to delete this and people carry on being fan boys

and actually the pics were from when I had this car checked out in japan myself and didn't buy it after seeing the condition


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Grade 3 car?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

you know what im not gonna say no more , cant be bothered.

but if newera say im chatting rubbish I can carry on with more details

you really think anyone could even make this up?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

You know what batty32 - im gonna do you a favour and get this thread deleted for you because i know you got nothing to say, next time i catch you slagging anyone else off for no reason you know whats gonna happen.

Lesson- stop ****in back biting and bieng a sly ****- be fair and be nice

just let this be a lesson to you what goes around comes around - stop slagging others off all the time.

And anyone who wants the full details can just get the auction sheet from japan anyways.


IL LEAVE THIS UP TONIGHT TO LET YOU HAVE A GOOD THINK WHY ITS NOT NICE TO BE A **** ALL THE TIME AND PUT YOU OUT OF YOUR MISERY TOMMOROW? UNLESS YOU WANT TO SAY SOMETHING TO PROVE ME WRONG THEN WE CAN CARRY ON WITH SOME MORE DETAILS ON THE CAR, 


IL GET THIS DELETED TOMMOROW - HAVE A NICE NIGHT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The skyline rat race has eroded morals on a global scale! People fighting, looting, defrauding! What a shame for a car that once dominated group A should be a cause of all these problems born out of greed and a quest to make as much money as possible - morals go out of the window!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> The skyline rate race has eroded morals on a global scale! People fighting, looting, defrauding! What a shame for a car that once dominated group A should be a cause of all these problems born out of greed and a quest to make as much money as possible - morals go out of the window!




Just cowboys pretending to be something they are not , I have to give it to them they certainly can fool a lot of gullable people.


On the flip side , in my time in this market I did meet some guys that make this scene proud , have been always honest , nice and helpful even though they could have seen my as competition and try to shaft me like many would 



Credit where it's due in my opinion and people can always have their own opinions , Jurgen and JM imports and Ozz at Harlow jap autos are straight up guys with morals and make the scene proud 


Others not so much but I'm not gonna start opening cans of worms now


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Euro Exports - You're just trying to cause trouble.
> 
> This car arrived over a month ago to the UK and I doubt the pictures were taken at the docks, since these wouldn't have been possible with the car sitting the ground from the angles shown. I guess the underside pics were taken at RK's premises where upon Ron informing us of the damage we authorised a complete & proper repair.
> 
> ...



Miguel, I've only ever purchased a bumper from Matty but there are too many people who concur that he is often very rude and malicious in his conduct and its rare that there is smoke without fire. In this case the car was clearly advertised as mint and surely before being advertised a thorough check was undertaken to confirm the condition, you can say what you like to euro but there will be many of us still shocked that this car was advertised as being in great condition when clearly it was not. If the customer had known it was in this condition before handing over his/her money I doubt very much the sale would have taken place, I think that's the point here.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Not sure what to make of that. Still, it provides entertainment and it does appear, as far as forums go anyway, to be a typical 'Saturday night' thread.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

bigkeeko said:


> Not sure what to make of that. Still, it provides entertainment and it does appear, as far as forums go anyway, to be a typical 'Saturday night' thread.


It's normal mate!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Matty is the problem with Newera. Miguel's problem is that he doesnt care and businesses that dont care, dont last. Let time take its toll. Self regulating like that.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I'm sorry but I have had only good experiences with newera, they have supplied me with many parts, both for my 33 and 34, I don't understand the above car, but I will continue to use them.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought my GTR last quarter of last year and spent 6.5k with NewEra and was delayed for months for one and given a stupid excuse, number 2 Matty is a first class c0ck. Another thing I've noticed about Matty is he seems to sh!t on a lot of people's threads. Personally I think he should p!ss off.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

goghat said:


> I'm sorry but I have had only good experiences with newera, they have supplied me with many parts, both for my 33 and 34, I don't understand the above car, but I will continue to use them.




Likewise.
Dealt with Newera and had no problems at all.

Get on well with Matty as he's always looked after me with the parts bought and been fair with the price.


----------



## Turbodailydan (Mar 1, 2012)

Makes me wonder how thorough their checks are on the cars they buy to sell on. Especially something like jacking points which everyone knows is a common issue with these cars, and the fact they usually mention When advertising the cars that the jacking points are not crushed bla bla bla.. If I was having an old car imported I know I would want to see detailed pics of the underside before any funds leave my wallet. Do they not got to this detail for the buyers?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> I bought my GTR last quarter of last year and spent 6.5k with NewEra and was delayed for months for one and given a stupid excuse, number 2 Matty is a first class c0ck. Another thing I've noticed about Matty is he seems to sh!t on a lot of people's threads. Personally I think he should p!ss off.


Takes a great deal to wind you up Nick! Blimey... first ever post like this


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRSTILL said:


> Takes a great deal to wind you up Nick! Blimey... first ever post like this



I know bro but im fed up of reading about this twat. I don't mean to offend anyone else on here and there are some happy people which is good, this is just my perspective.

Unfortunately I can be very blunt when push comes to shove.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just seems like a sly dig at Newera by another trader who has had a run in with them before.

Never had a problem with them.
Bought my R32 from them two and a half years ago and it's still mint.

Personally I find thier cars a bit highly priced these days but still use them for parts and get good service and competitive pricing.

One of the worst thing about these cars is the back stabbing traders and forums/club politics.
Sad.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

If anyone makes a pint of saying how good their sourcing is with all cars being personally inspected in Japan etc etc then they should expect to be judged accordingly especially if their prices are usually top end.

Of course if those cars are mint then thats fine and its up to buyers to decide .


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

CT17 said:


> One of the worst thing about these cars is the back stabbing traders and forums/club politics.
> Sad.





read you words carefully, ive said what I had to say open and its all for there to see. but as your a batty32 fanboy you don't see or consider the way he operates, this is my point exactly for years they have been slagging off everyone behind peoples back , 

but fanyboys will be fanboys


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Fools and their money are easily parted 

Whats more foolish is following or listening to these fools.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Fanboys keep cowboys in business. Say anything they defend them out of blind loyalty.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

euroexports said:


> read you words carefully, ive said what I had to say open and its all for there to see. but as your a batty32 fanboy you don't see or consider the way he operates, this is my point exactly for years they have been slagging off everyone behind peoples back ,
> 
> but fanyboys will be fanboys


I am not a fanboy. I've never had issues with them at all. Am I not allowed to say that in public?
Didn't I say I find their cars a bit overpriced now?

Or are you just looking to pick an argument with anyone who doesn't agree with you?

And for your information, I wasn't referring to just you as I used the plural, traders.
Very few traders don't slag off others either on this forum or when you visit them.

And using the nickname batty just makes you look petty.

More shitty politics on the Skyline forums. <sigh>


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goghat said:


> I'm sorry but I have had only good experiences with newera, they have supplied me with many parts, both for my 33 and 34, I don't understand the above car, but I will continue to use them.


You aren't allowed to say that on this thread mate.
Makes you a fanboy.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The irony is strong in this thread...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I've no problem with discussing a car or quality. But if the personal insults keep on this will get locked. If you don't like someone keep your mouth shut basically, nobody else cares. If you can see a problem with a car or product, then by all means point it out.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Buyer beware, comes to mind.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

majestic said:


> *Buyer beware, comes to mind.*


That's Weird?! _Your normally telling everyone how rust free all BNR32's are...._:chuckle:


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Woah, glad i read this, was going to pick up the gtr v spec


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Some 20 years ago I did a course on living a life that I would be truly inspired by. It changed how I related to life - and empowered me. I faced my fears, quit my job, rented my home to friends, sold my car and bought a ticket to Japan. I arrived with no job or income, but with a belief in myself and a lifelong passion for cars I started Newera. I'm probably more passionate about Newera's work now than ever. 
In the beginning there were many other companies more successful, but it never struck me to feel jealousy or hatred to others, instead I just continued doing work that I enjoyed, which in turn helped the business to continue to grow. We even helped others such as Torque Imports by supplying their cars too for the first years of their business. Life went on and I met my wife and am a committed family man. If I allow myself to be affected by the sort of poison above I'd bring stress and sadness into my home. I make the concious choice not to and to build professionals relationships with people that want the best of what we can offer and are decent to us as we are to them. In this way running a business is a joy, not stress.

Knowing the decent & upstanding character he really is, It saddens me to see such hatred against Matty from some of those above. He's my friend and to see him attacked unjustly like this is saddening on all counts. 
Knowing the decent & upstanding character he really is, I'm saddened to see such hatred against Matty from some of those above. As we don't deal with them I sometimes wonder what sort of people these are in life? Probably quite unhappy in their ways, anger, hatred, jealousy and time spent thinking how to hurt others tends to poisons the hearts of those with such intentions. Certainly not people I'd want to know or be associated with.

On a flight back to Japan from Europe this morning I called Matt to tell him it's best ignored as the genuine people here will see through the hatred anyway and so I don't think he will post here.

Matt is a total Skyline GT-R enthusiast too which was the primary reason he begun to work with Newera some 13 years ago (he enjoys working with Newera as a hobby but doesn't need to as his main work pays well) and he still remains just as enthusiastic today. Indeed he's invested much of his own money recently in the ongoing creation of a 32 of the spec he has dreamt of for a long time. 
When it came for the time to move from Japan to Australia some years ago, Gio chose to sell the Hipo GT-R to Matt over anybody else because he knew how deep a genuine enthusiast he is. He's kept that car perfectly to this day, which confirms Gio had been right.

Matt goes out of his way to help other genuine enthusiasts - sometimes generously for those he has good relationships with, but like most self-respecting people he avoids dealing with persistent time-wasters and offensive aggressive characters. Sadly in my experience the Skyline world attracts it's fair share of these unpleasant characters, but that this forum allows some individuals to persist in attacking others rather than encouraging a more peaceful dialogue is to its own detriment as it can & has driven many of the genuine people away...
In an effort to help & work with the genuine characters that we have met here we have continued to support this forum for over 13 years and are probably the longest sponsoring traders here on www.gtr.co.uk

In years past I used to spend a lot of time posting informative or technical stuff, even attending Japanese events to shoot pics, etc. to share with this forum. We even had 3 professional documentaries made. From countless hand-picked Skylines to performance parts supplied over 17 years & merely the examples in this paragraph combined I believe we have genuinely done more for the Skyline community in the UK that any of the attacking sponsors here and I daresay we will continue for a long time too. Of course we also supply for other makes and models too. The business is changing and more of the players will disappear as time goes on, it's not getting any easier to be involved in this business now, than years past as these cars get older and rarer each year and parts become harder to obtain.
Those that survive and prosper in this business are likely to be the ones with integrity & a more positive attitude to life. The people we associate ourselves with define who we are, a wise friend once told me...

I have to admit sadly, distasteful stuff like this thread doesn't inspire me to have much involvement on this forum these days and from what other people say to us on email and phone when dealing with us, we aren't the only ones.

Both Matt & I appreciate the comments from each of those who dare to stick their necks out in support of & recognition of Newera's work.
Any well established & successful business will get its share of jealous or distasteful characters trying to cause damage. We will continue to do our best for those who we have genuine working relationships with.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

*32*



K66 SKY said:


> That's Weird?! _Your normally telling everyone how rust free all BNR32's are...._:chuckle:


Am flattered you remember me, cant say i remember you.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

euroexports said:


> I have just had to take time off everything now due to personal issues and stress related to loss of family and the stress that comes with that but that's another story and will back stronger when I do come back .


Inna illaihi wa inna illahi raji'un. I am sorry to hear of your loss. 

I find Matty somewhat peculiar. But to be fair, I am probably quite an odd one myself. I have been a Newera customer for over 8 years now and Matty has proven over that time that he has a good heart. Anytime, I have needed help, he has always been pretty forthcoming. Newera prices are a tad high, but I have consistently received superb service from the entire Newera team which is why they will continue to have my custom.

If he has trod on some toes or conducted himself in a manner that can be construed as negative, then that is on his shoulders. And the onus is on Matty himself to make amends of his own volition. 

That you have taken it upon yourself to resort to name calling doesn't bode well for you and your character. Life is far too short to be embroiled in this kind of negativity. Not all of us will get along but that doesn't warrant some of the hostility displayed on here. Live and let live.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I called Matt to tell him *it's best ignored* as the genuine people here will see through the hatred anyway and so I don't think he will post here.


Think this says it all really.

I don't really like to get involved in things like this but you guys claim you've got men on the ground inspecting the Cars that you import, its probably no surprise why alot of cars get the 'SPECIAL UNDERSEAL' just to mask and cover things up, then you can claim what ever rust free etc quite sneaky if you ask me.



Miguel - Newera said:


> In an effort to help & work with the genuine characters


I like to consider myself as a genuine character, however I certainly didn't feel you were very helpful nor was your buddy matty, the dealing with yourself was on my 'Z-Tune Bumpers Group Buy' where you felt the need to *target* and give a lecture on 'copyright infringements' despite numerous longer standing Traders who make every other Nismo, Top Secret, Impul etc etc part you can think of not being given your very thoughtful advices they were other question put forward too which we're just ignored, but never mind that's a whole different story. Now when I dealt with your buddy for the first time I bought a 'new type' Nismo logo kill Switch, soo *enthusiastic *that *Matt goes out of his way to help* he sends the 'old Nismo logo' even though I asked him, his *decent & upstanding* reply what does it matter (or to that effect). 

Also I don't feel you lengthy reply really explains anything... but to gain some sort of sympathy.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

V-SpecII said:


> Think this says it all really.
> 
> I don't really like to get involved in things like this but you guys claim you've got men on the ground inspecting the Cars that you import, its probably no surprise why alot of cars get the 'SPECIAL UNDERSEAL' just to mask and cover things up, then you can claim what ever rust free etc quite sneaky if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Fact is - We don't under seal any of our cars. Something was missed on this particular Skyline as it was never taken off the ground but the damage was found on inspection at RK. It's costing a lot to have damage & corrosion repaired, but it's being done properly - not just under sealed to hide stuff, as you try to imply. The rest of the car is fine. Sometimes people make mistakes, it's human, but we are putting this right and that's what matters.

As for your group-buy thread a few months back selling fraudulent Nismo goods anybody can have an opinion. It's only because I put up a post pointing out this was something Nissan might take up legally which could implicate you and possibly the forum & in that it would now seem you took offence. When you asked me to stop commenting, I did as asked. End of. I certainly didn't go on & on endlessly.
As I recall a fair few people who placed deposits for these Nismo copy bumpers lost their money with that supplier in the end and received nothing. Sad...

It's not about soliciting pity at all, but you can read into it or insinuate what you might, I'd expect nothing less of you. You're someone with a poor history of integrity on this forum when dealing with others after all. 

I'm done with this thread now.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

So it's acceptable for you to fraudulently sell a non branded R32 carbon Nismo lip copy? Your handling and selling it is the same thing in my eyes. No one other than Nismo should be able to make and sell according to your Z tune bumper/wing logic.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> So it's acceptable for you to fraudulently sell a non branded R32 carbon Nismo lip copy? Your handling and selling it is the same thing in my eyes. No one other than Nismo should be able to make and sell according to your Z tune bumper/wing logic.


You'll find this ground has been covered before...
Long discontinued 32 Nismo parts such as bonnet moldings or intercooler ducts are reproduced in Japan by several companies, Nismo doesn't take offense or legal action against such since it doesn't threaten their business. Indeed there are companies re-manufacturing Nissan parts for older models such as R31's and older too.

Where currently sold Nismo goods are copied and sold in large numbers the risk is Nismo can take legal action and has historically done so. 

We don't sell or supply copies of any currently available original goods, nor are such usually sold in Japan by other re-manufacturers.

Surely as a genuine enthusiast who similarly has offered copy goods in carbon, etc. you can see the logic & business reality here, but it would seem you see fit to twist reality as another snipe against me.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Did anyone else notice that it's a hobby for Matt Brown!

From a personal perspective that changes a great deal. No wonder the service feels the way it does. It's managed off the side of the desk.

I wish you had explained that better in the first place.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It wouldn't make any sense to employ someone on a forum full-time to sell a relatively small proportion of parts. My hobby is cars too, I'd say it makes me better at what I do, not worse since it's what I have a passion for. Since you're not a customer of Newera, it doesn't change anything for you at all, really now does it... I see your avatar is still up as an attack against Robson leather, where you took snipes at Newera too since we are their UK distributor. How mature. 

Can others see why I can't usually be bothered to get on this forum?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> My hobby is cars too, I'd say it makes me better at what I do, not worse since it's what I have a passion for.


I don't understand your comment at all Miguel.
I was a customer of yours and spent quite a bit with you and was quite happy until the RSD fiasco. If it's a hobby for you too then you would show compassion and understanding for fellow enthusiasts but you didn't, if anything, you were aggressive and resorted to name calling when you and your company were found wanting in the transaction; even the moderators were astounded by your stance.

If this is truly your hobby and something you're as passionate about as you claim, then you would reason and understand what it's like to be on the wrong end of your mistakes. Can I ask why, when things don't go 100% your way, you resort to those tactics?

If you'd have simply put your hands up and accepted you were in the wrong, then a lot of business wouldn't have walked away. You do tend to send some strange messages out to your customer base with your actions. I accept that it is business and it's your living but you can't always be right.



Miguel - Newera said:


> Can others see why I can't usually be bothered to get on this forum?


Just an observation but if you were as much of an enthusiast as you claim and it's not just to simply punt your wares then it wouldn't matter. Perhaps you don't frequent the forum as much because rather than dealing with issues in a professional manner, you've ruffled far too many feather?

It's by no means a personal attack before you retort, I just feel that sometimes the issue is a little closer to home than you make out and you're always quick to claim to be the victim.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's the thing. The car being discussed is a quite separate issue to people getting out all their old hobby horses about Newera. So now it's getting locked.

If anybody wants to argue take it to PM.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The work has been completed by a bodywork specialist contracted by RK Tuning and used by several of their customers. Corrosion was cut out, new panels made, welded in, then sealed. Low cost wasn't a priority, quality & strength of work was. 

Rear jacking point repaired:



Damaged (from jacking) rail repaired:



Corrosion repaired:



Corrosion repaired.



Work has been completed to the customer's satisfaction.


----------

